# PubMed- Systematic review and meta-analysis of the proportion of non-typhoidal Salmonella cases that develop chronic sequelae.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Systematic review and meta-analysis of the proportion of non-typhoidal Salmonella cases that develop chronic sequelae.*

Epidemiol Infect. 2014 Oct 30;:1-19

Authors: Keithlin J, Sargeant JM, Thomas MK, Fazil A

Abstract
SUMMARY The objective of this systematic review and meta-analysis was to estimate the proportion of cases of non-typhoidal salmonellosis (NTS) that develop chronic sequelae, and to investigate factors associated with heterogeneity. Articles published in English prior to July 2011 were identified by searching PubMed, Agricola, CabDirect, and Food Safety and Technology Abstracts. Observational studies reporting the number of NTS cases that developed reactive arthritis (ReA), Reiter's syndrome (RS), haemolytic uraemic syndrome (HUS), irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) or Guillain-Barré syndrome (GBS), Miller-Fisher syndrome (MFS) were included. Meta-analysis was performed using random effects and heterogeneity was assessed using the I 2 value. Meta-regression was used to explore the influence of study-level variables on heterogeneity. A total of 32 studies were identified; 25 reported on ReA, five reported on RS, seven reported on IBS, two reported on IBD, two reported on GBS, one reported on MFS, and two reported on HUS. There was insufficient data in the literature to calculate a pooled estimate for RS, HUS, IBD, GBS, or MFS. The pooled estimate of the proportion of cases of NTS that developed ReA and IBS had substantive heterogeneity, limiting the applicability of a single estimate. Thus, these estimates should be interpreted with caution and reasons for the high heterogeneity should be further explored.

PMID: 25354965 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

